# Sawdust



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

When sanding, I use a respirator which works well for me, even though it is a bit uncomfortable...what about you guys...do you wear dust protection when cutting on the table saw, miter saw, etc...do you wear it all the time your in the shop?


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I should, and I do on rare occasions. I find if I am turning something I wear my mask, so at least I'm thinking about it


----------



## ><{{('> (Jan 9, 2016)

I only wear a mask when sanding or spray finishing...not the best practice. Should wear protection when using most machines. Dust is accumulative, and most likely won't hurt you "today". You will be older and wiser when you start to pay for a younger transgression..


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I keep a 1400cfm air circulator running while I'm in the shop and wear a mask while I'm sanding. Once again probably not the best practice but I didn't used to do either and I can definitely tell a difference...no more black buggers


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I will wear a paint spray respirator if working with something especially dusty but not under normal circumstances.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I keep an air cleaner running on low during normal shop time and turn it up high when I use the table saw (the only tool I have that I can't control dust at all - no DC, just a shop vac). For all other tools I hook the shop vac directly and catch *about* everything that comes off the tools at the source. For hand sanding I stand under the air cleaner and it picks up most of the airborne dust but if I do a lot of sanding then I wear a mask.

When I have to use MDF I turn the fan up high, wear a dust mask, then spend 3 times as long cleaning up as I did to make the cuts. If I need to cut a lot of MDF, which is rare, I wear my respirator with dual filters.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

If I'm in the shop with tools running, I'm wearing a respirator. My dust collection is more focused on chips than dust, so all the small stuff is still floating around, and the slight discomfort of wearing a respirator is balanced out by not hacking up a lung the next three days


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good safety practices should ALWAYS be in place, but many consider safety issues and equipment to be inconvenient or uncomfortable to use. Any air filtration is better than none, and in the long run, it will be the dust you don't see that will do the most harm to you! Be safe.


----------



## andy r m (Feb 1, 2016)

I only wear something when I am sanding. That something is the surgical mask deal I had to wear when my daughter was born. And when the weather permits, I open the garage door. I really need to make this a better habit, along with ear protection, and will do so before I purchase anything else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Graybik (Feb 2, 2016)

I now have IPF. Look it up. The "I" means they don't know what caused it. However, after years of not doing the right thing about wearing protection in the shop I can be pretty sure that that practice contributed to it. I now wear a mask and am way more diligent about using the DC.


----------



## Ecurb (Mar 1, 2016)

I've only been using a cheap disposable mask when sanding. But I'm going to step it up and get a better mask and wear it more often.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I have two dust collectors and an overhead air filter in my shop.
When I'm not in the shop I only use Festools with the vacuum. Vacuum has a hepa filter and when sanding their isn't dust all over.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

When using a -0- clearance insert on the TS I use a mask, too much of the cut off ends up flying at me even with the DC running, when the fence is off the RT I make sure the mask is on. Absolutely when sanding, by hand or machine.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

I only use a surgical type mask while sanding or when working with a router. It keeps out the fine sawdust. Sometimes the circular saws create noxious fumes and dust when working on hardwood. Then I wish I had a respirator on.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Never worn anything. I have a dust collector and an air filter. Keeps it good enough.


----------

